# 2010 Ride Antic vs. 2010 Sierra Crew



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

How about Ride Concept TMS?


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

The Ride board finder suggests the Antic, the Machete and the Control.

To get the Concept to come up I have to put heavy emphasis on backcountry riding (of which there is precious little in the Northeast -- even if I had the skills).

Between the three suggested the Machete (although I've heard nothing but good about it) seems a solution to a problem I do not have. Then between the Antic and the Control I guess it is a bit of vanity on my part that suggests not picking up Ride's most basic board.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i recently got the 09 antic. sadly im no expert on boards so i cant give a comparison between it and the crew.what i can tell you though is that ride has a forum on their website,where i asked the ? what is the differance between 09 and 2010, and was told nothing really other than the artwork.so if you decide on the antic you might look at the 09 and save a $100+. i found mine for $220 but they have sold out. but i do love how it rides and the artwork is pretty damn sweet.
but the crew is based on the burton custom i believe and that is said to be a great board. tough decision.!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

sangsters said:


> Then between the Antic and the Control I guess it is a bit of vanity on my part that suggests not picking up Ride's most basic board.
> *bit of vanity on my part that suggests not picking up Ride's most basic board.*
> *Ride's most basic board.*


It's ok "Rico"... we'll just go over to our corner of the slope and have fun without the haters...


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey, no hate. I'm riding a *System* that is probably older than some of the people on this site.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha, I gotcha man. Just having some fun. 

I personally have had no problems with my Control (it's been quite fun actually), but one of the reasons I got it was because it was one of the few things in my size at the boardshop (and it was 100$ off or so since it was last year's model). 
I'd suggest the Ride Antic between the two, but that's because I'm more familiar with Ride than Sierra.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to ride a control a few seasons back, and its sketchy at high speeds since it didn't have any carbon or much dampening, the new ones have minimal carbon now though so it may be a bit better. Its a beginner board. Period. The Antic or machete would be my choices since they have sintered bases while the control is extruded. Not sure if the crew is extruded or sintered.


----------



## and1n0 (Jan 14, 2010)

crew is sintered. like someone said, its like a 2008 burton custom, check out some reviews if you want.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I would say at this point, buy a Crew and buy it ASAP.

If for no other reason than you can get a free pair of 2010 Von Zipper Feenom goggles with it right now if you buy off Sierrasnowboard...which are 180 MSRP right now with the lenses they give you and very high end goggles to be giving away. Worst case if you dont want them or they dont fit you, you can ebay/craigslist/sell them here for 100-120 bucks and they would sell in a heartbeat.

Lets do the math

Retail: 500 Dollar board + 180 dollar goggles + Free shipping = 680 dollars
You pay: 250 dollars board - 180 dollar goggles + Free shipping = 70 dollars for a brand new board thats a rebranded Burton Custom.

I wish i could come up with a reason to buy a 2010 board off them right now, the deal is so crazy good. Even if the board is absolute shit, which as far as i can tell it is far from, its worth it. Even a shitty LTD or Lamar board is going to cost you 150-200 dollars ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

sangsters said:


> After lurking for a while this is my first post.
> 
> I started riding maybe 11 years ago but took a few years off and only got back on snow last season. My board (and until last week my boots and bindings) are over ten years old and it is time to move on.
> 
> ...


I read this and I literally thought you read my memoirs...up until you said 8.5 boot. Everything else was the same (cept NE too).

Anyway, I went with a 09 Antic I got from a local ebay deal. After googling for 3 nights, I ended up getting Ride RX bindings and Ride Jackson boots. I can't wait to get out! Picked everything up just last night. I think in the past 10 years, I can count the number of times I've gone up with one hand.

Good luck with finding your right setup. I think I got the perfect combo. My goal was to get the right sized board (based on my weight) that's a great all mountain board with decent mid level bindings and my boa boots. Did I mention I can't wait to get out!!


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Arsenic's logic was too good to ignore.

Pulled the trigger on the Crew (156) yesterday.

Of course I then saw the 2010 Antic for $300 that night (brick and mortar store). 

Can't wait to get the Crew out on the snow... in time (in case) to snag an Antic once sale season starts...


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Bumping this up and looking for some thoughts.

Bought the Crew. Have been out for six days on it so far.

Wondering if anyone out there is riding the Antic and could share some thoughts about edge hold and chatter.

So far I am liking the Crew but I'm wondering if the Slimewalls on the Antic would give me a "smoother" ride.

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I am considering the Crew as well.
Can you comment more regarding edge hold and chatter?


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

magconpres said:


> I am considering the Crew as well.
> Can you comment more regarding edge hold and chatter?


I think the limiting factor of this board is me as the rider.

I've not run across any chatter at speeds I am comfortable with. The edge grip felt solid under all circumstances this past weekend (Mt. Snow, VT). There was a lot of ice around and I found myself confident enough in the board to run on the edge over the ice (as opposed to going flat and waiting to turn when I got back to snow).

The sizing chart has me on a bigger board but I am riding the 156. The price on the Crew is excellent I think, but that said, I just found the 2010 Antic for $280. If that price had been around a couple of weeks ago I'd probably have been on the Antic.


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

sangsters said:


> No park, no pipe, just greens and blues, air only by accident. Most of my time is spent in NY, PA and Vermont so little to no powder, mostly hardpack and groomers.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks


Enjoy the crew, but for your use, either board should have been fine.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

ive got the 09 antic and can say that there has been no chatter at all.ive been riding it solely at wintergreen which is typically icy.another thing is how fast it is.gets me across flatland sections like crazy,where as my buddy is unstrapping and walking to catch up to me.very happy with the antic.feel like it is a perfect board for my freeriding needs.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

If the Antic hits $200 I am going to have to buy it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

sangsters said:


> If the Antic hits $200 I am going to have to buy it.


bump this thread if u see an antic at that price. i'm still waiting.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i saw it for $280 on sierrasnowboards but all they had was a 151.where did you see it for $280?


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

evogear shows all sizes in stock for $279.90. I saw it somewhere else as well but can't remember where.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

its $279.99 at Sierrasnowboard but they only have it in 151 and they do price match hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

There were rumors of sick deals last year. $100-$150 boards. Keeping my options open with deals like that.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

*Now between the Concept TMS and the Antic*

Found a 2010 Antic for $240 and just bought it.

It arrived yesterday and the tail is damaged. Maybe just cosmetic, but for my hard-earned cash it needs to come out of the plastic perfect.

So, do I get another Antic (from someone else) or go with a Concept TMS (@159)?


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

few years later-
you can get the 2012 Antic for under $170 now, even saw one at for $150 new at REI

I've used mine once and so far love it.


----------

